# Actimel



## Carina1962 (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone take actimel at all?  i was thinking of having it on my cereals for a change instead of milk but not sure if it is BS friendly


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to have it regularly before I was diagnosed, but now I find it too sweet! Each pot of the ordinary has 5.1g of carbs. The strawberry one has a whacking 15.9g carbs!


----------

